# Katydids



## themann42 (Apr 22, 2006)

yesterday i set up a tank for my two mantids that should be coming in any day. when i looked in the tank today i found two baby katydids! they're so cute, about 1/4" total. you can see from the picture of one of them on a black towel. anybody know what they eat, i'm going to try to raise them for a bit if i can. right now they're in a 32oz container. i'm going to do some research now. here's some pics:


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2006)

They make good mantis food. Thats what I do when I find em.


----------

